# Basic Garage Workbench Part 01



## tempest.hazard (Jul 18, 2015)

Took awhile to complete 
No metal fasteners, wood glue and a couple hundred dowels.
Was going to add another sheet on top so I used the "bad" side of the 
boards on top.
Thinking now I will just leave it as is.
My big guy liked helping along the way.
Wanted to be able to pull a chair or work cart under the table so
I left the bottom perimeter open


----------



## tempest.hazard (Jul 18, 2015)

*Basic Garage Workbench Part 02*


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

A very nice work bench. It sure looks heavy duty.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Excellent post and good job on the build. I bet the center set of legs are not needed along with the angle braces. Good job.

Al


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Great job, that is one sturdy bench, looks really good.


----------



## rcp612 (Mar 25, 2008)

Very nice work. Looks to be sturdy enough for anything. 
Also, welcome to the forum. Will be looking for your future projects. :yes:


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Solid design and great building skills! If you decide you need more shelf space, just add a sheet of plywood, to one side or both, that would rest on the cross pieces. Consider adding a wood vice and maybe some "dog" holes for extra holding power. Thanks for sharing, and be safe.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Built like a tank. Good job.


----------



## tempest.hazard (Jul 18, 2015)

rcp612 said:


> Very nice work. Looks to be sturdy enough for anything.
> Also, welcome to the forum. Will be looking for your future projects. :yes:


Thanks all for the kind comments / suggestions.
Next project in line is a chair / semi stool to use with the table.
Plans are complete as is the wood prep.
Using all oak from reclaimed larger pallet center runners.
Not going for quite the heavy duty theme as the table.
It wont be a light weight however.
Again thanks for a great forum / site.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Toolman50 said:


> A very nice work bench. It sure looks heavy duty.


It could double as a jackstand for his car.

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*for certain*



GeorgeC said:


> It could double as a jackstand for his car.
> 
> George


It would make a great fallout shelter, or emergency tornado hide. :smile:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> It would make a great fallout shelter, or emergency tornado hide. :smile:


LOL!!

George


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Excellent. I like the idea of using different joinery techniques.


----------



## pdubss (Apr 27, 2015)

That's awesome


----------

